# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  لماذا تذهب إلى الصلوات متأخرا؟***

## هويدامحمد

لماذا تذهب إلى الصلوات متأخرا؟***
*****************************
الحمد للّه وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، أما بعد: 
فقد اعتاد كثير من المصلين التأخر عند حضورهم إلى المساجد، فإذا نظرت إلى أعداد الحاضرين عند الإقامة لم تجد في كثير من المساجد سوى عدد قليل، ثم يتوافد المصلون أثناء الصلاة، وعند الانصراف منها تراهم عدة صفوف مسبوقين  رغم انتظار المؤذن بين الأذان و الإقامة وقتا  كافيا لتجمع الناس.
ومما لا شك فيه أن هذا التأخر يفوِّت عليهم خيراً كثيراً ،وسنبين في هذا المقال بعض الخيرات التي تفوت على هؤلاء المتأخرين، ومنها:


أولاً: ترك السكينة و الوقار 
فقد روى أبو هريرة أن النبي صلى اللّه عليه و سلم قال: " إذا سمعتم الإقامة فامشوا وعليكم السكينة والوقار ولا تسرعوا" (متفق عليه). فالجري الذي يفعله المتأخرون يفوت السكينة والوقار، ويدخلون الصلاة على حالة من التعب وشدة تردد النفس بحيث يؤثر ذلك في خشوعهم. 


ثانياً: فوات استغفار الملائكة
فوات استغفار الملائكة وجريان أجر الصلاة على من ينتظر الصلاة في المسجد قبل الإقامة، وكونه في حكم المصلي، فعن أبي هريرة رضي اللَّه عنه، عن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم قال: "صلاة الجميع تزيد على صلاته في بيته ، وصلاته في سوقه ، خمسا وعشرين درجة ، فإن أحدكم إذا توضأ فأحسن ، وأتى المسجد ، لا يريد إلا الصلاة ، لم يخط خطوة إلا رفعه الله بها درجة ، وحط عنه خطيئة ، حتى يدخل المسجد ، وإذا دخل المسجد ، كان في صلاة ما كانت تحبسه ، وتصلي عليه الملائكة ، ما دام في مجلسه الذي يصلي فيه : اللهم اغفر له ، اللهم ارحمه ، ما لم يحدث فيه " (رواه البخاري)، وفي رواية: " لا يزال أحدكم في صلاة ما دامت الصلاة تحبسه ".


ثالثاً: فوات فضل وأجر الصف الأول غالباً
فقد قال النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم: " لو يعلم الناس ما في النداء و الصف الأول ثم لم يجدوا إلا أن يستهموا عليه لاستهموا، ولو يعلمون ما في التهجير - أي التبكير - لاستبقوا إليه ". (متفق عليه).                                          و قال صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم: " خير صفوف الرجال أولها وشرها آخرها" (رواه مسلم). يضاف إلى ذلك فوات إدراك ميمنة الصف، فعن عائشة رضي اللّه عنها قالت: قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: "إن اللّه و ملائكته يصلون على ميامن الصفوف". (رواه أبو داود وابن ماجه).


رابعاً: تضييع السنن الراتبة القبلية
كسنة الفجر وسنة الظهر، وقد روى مسلم عن عائشة رضي اللّه عنها، أن النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: " ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها ". وكان النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم يصلي قبل الظهر ركعتين، وأحياناً أربعا ، كما رواه الترمذي عن علي وعائشة، وورد عن أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها مرفوعاً: "من صلى قبل الظهر أربعاً وبعدها أربعاً حرمه الّله على النار ".( رواه الترمذي).


خامساً: تضييع وقت من أوقات إجابة الدعاء
وهو ما بين الأذان والإقامة، فقد روى أبو داود والترمذي وحسنه، أن النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: " الدعاء لا يرد بين الأذان والإقامة ".


أخيرا أخي المسلم: إن التبكير إلى الصلاة والاهتمام بها دليل على أن صاحبها ممن تعلق قلبه بالمساجد وحينئذ يكون ممن يظلهم اللّه يوم القيامة يوم لا ظل إلا ظله كما ورد في الحديث المتفق عليه، أما التأخر فإنه يفوت الاشتغال بالذكر والدعاء وقراءة ما تيسر من القرآن، فيصلي هذا المتأخر وقلبه منشغل بهمومه وأحزانه، فلا يقبل على صلاته ولا يحضر فيها قلبه.


وقد يزداد التأخر بحيث تضيع على العبد صلاة الجماعة، وقد يتلاعب به الشيطان فيهمل حتى يخرج وقت الصلاة فيكون ممن قال الله فيهم" { فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ (4) الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ (5) } (الماعون) أو ممن قال فيهم النبي صلى اللّه عليه و سلم: " لا يزال قوم يتأخرون حتى يؤخرهم اللّه ". (رواه مسلم).
نسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا والمسلمين لكل خير، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده ورسوله محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
* إسلام ويب

----------


## هويدامحمد

إن الصلاة هي عماد الدين


إن الصلاة هي عماد الدين ، وعصام اليقين ورأس القربات ، وغرة الطاعات عمر الله بأنوارها قلوب العباد ، بفتح الباب ورفع الحجاب ، ورخص للعباد في المناجاة بالصلوات كيفما تقلبت بهم الحالات في الجماعات والخلوات . العماد هي المعين الذي لا ينضب ، والزاد الذي يزود القلب ، العماد إنها مفتاح الكنز الذي يغني ويقني ويفيض ، العماد هي الروح والندى والظلال في الهاجرة ، إنها اللمسة الحانية للقلب المتعب المكدود ، إنها زاد الطريق ومدد الروح وجلاء القلب . العماد العبادة التي تفتح القلب ، وتوثق الصلة مع الرب ، وتيسر الأمر ، وتشرق بالنور وتفيض بالعزاء والسلوى والراحة والاطمئنان .
يقول إبراهيم بن شماس : (كنت أعرف أحمد بن حنبل وهو غلام وهو يحي الليل ) فهذا قيام الليل فكيف بصلاة الفجر ، إنهم ممن عرفوا عظمة العماد .
أقول متسائلاً وهل الحديث فقط عن الذين لا يصلون لا.. لا.. لا..
بل حتى الذي يتأخرون عن الصلاة فلا يأتونها إلا بعد تكبيرة الإحرام أو قد فاتتهم ركعةً أو ركعتين لم يسلموا من ذلك الوعيد ، إذ لو أقاموا العماد كاملاً لم يقع لهم ذلك . 
روى أحمد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله علية وسلم قال : ( إن للمنافقين علامات : تحيتهم لعنة ، وطعامهم نهبة ، وغنيمتهم غلول ولا يقربون المساجد بل يهجرونها ). ولا يأتون الصلاة إلا دبرا ـ أي حين كاد الأمام أن ينتهي ويفرغ من الصلاة ) . 
ثم قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( مستكبرين لا يألفون ولا يؤلفون ، خشب بالليل ، صخب بالنهار ). فهم نوّام ليل لا يستيقظون لصلاة ولا عبادة . قال الله تعالى عنهم : ( وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى يراؤن الناس ولا يذكرون الله إلا قليلاً ) .
ويحزنك أن يكون من أولئك الذين تراهم في أواخر الصفوف أو على جنباتها هم من أهل الخير والصلاح وأقول من للتبعيض ؟؟؟ 
فكيف نريد إصلاح الناس ولم نكون لهم قدوات قال الله تعالى : ( وجعلنا منهم أمة يهدون بأمرنا لما صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون ) 
فهذا رسولنا صلى الله علية وسلم يضرب لنا أروع الأمثلة في القدوة والحرص على الصلاة :
روى البخاري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة قال دخلت على عائشة فقلت : ألا تحدثيني عن مرض رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم : قالت : بلى . ( ثقل النبي صلى الله علية وسلم فقال أصلى الناس ؟! قلنا لا هم ينتظرونك ؟ قال : ضعوا لي ماء في المخضب قالت : ففعلنا فاغتسل فذهب لينوء فأغمي عليه ثم أفاق . فقال صلى الله علية وسلم : الناس قلنا لا هم ينتظرونك يا رسول الله . قال : ضعوا لي ماءً في المخضب . قالت : فقعد فاغتسل ثم ذهب لينوء فأغمي عليه ثم أفاق . فقال أصلى الناس قلنا لا هم ينتظرونك يا رسول الله . فقال : ضعوا لي ماءً في المخضب فقعد فاغتسل ثم ذهب لينوء فأغمي عليه ثم أفاق . فقال أصلى الناس ، فقلنا : لا هم ينتظرونك يا رسول الله ، والناس عكوف في المسجد ينتظرون النبي عليه السلام لصلاة العشاء الآخرة فأرسل النبي صلى الله علية وسلم إلى أبي بكر بأن يصلي بالناس فأتاه الرسول فقال إن رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم يأمرك أن تصلي بالناس فقال أبو بكر وكان رجلا رقيقا يا عمر صل بالناس فقال له عمر أنت أحق بذلك فصلى أبو بكر تلك الأيام . 687.
الله أكبر يا أصحاب محمد هذا نبيكم صلى الله علية وسلم يصل به المرض إلى حد الإغماء ولا تزال صلاة الجماعة منه على بال وهو يردد : أصلى الناس . 
فماذا نقول لمن يتخلف عن صلاة الجماعة لأحقر الأسباب خصوصاً وهو بكامل صحته وعافيته خصوصاً صلاة الفجر على جهة الاستمرار . 
والعجب أنك لاترى من يتحسر على ذلك فتراه في الفرض الآخر يبادر للتبكير فيا سبحان الله ,,,
قال محمد بن المبارك الصوري كان سعيد بن عبد العزيز إذا فاتته صلاة الجماعة بكى . 
يقول الأوزاعي : كانت لسعيد بن المسيب فضيلة لا نعلمها كانت لا حد من التابعين لم تفته الصلاة في جماعة أربعين سنة . عشرين منها لم ينظر في أقفية الناس .
وهنيئاً لسعيد هذا إذ هو الذي يقول : من حافظ على الصلوات الخمس في جماعة فقد ملأ البر والبحر عبادة .
وكنت أتأمل فأقول ما السر في عمل سعيد هذا فوقع نظري يوماً على قولة إذ يقول : ما دخل علي وقت صلاة إلا وقد أخذت أهبتها ولا دخل علي قضاء فرض إلا وأنا مشتاق إليه . ولما أصيب سعيد في عينيه قالوا له : لو خرجت إلى العقيق فنظرت إلى الخضرة لوجدت لذلك خفة فقال : فكيف أصنع بشهود العتمة والصبح .
فأين الذين إذا حضرت الصلاة ذهبوا يعبثون ويلعبون ، شغلتهم المباريات عن أوامر رب البريات وألهتهم الأسواق والصفق فيها عن حي على الفلاح ، وجلسوا على القنوات ساهين لاهين وأين الذين على أجهزة الحاسب الآلي جالسين وعلى الإنترنت عاكفين فهذه بعض نفائس من سلف يا راغبين .....
فهذا الأعمش رغم كبر سنه يحرص على التكبيرة الأولى . 
قال عنه وكيع : ( اختلفت إليه قريباً من سنتين ما رأيته يفضي ركعة . وكان قريباً من سبعين سنة لم تفته التكبيرة الأولى .

بل وصل حرص السلف على صلاة الجماعة حتى في ليلة الزواج . فقد روى الطبراني عن عنبسة بن الأزهر قال : تزوج الحارث بن حسان رضي الله عنه وكان له صحبة . فقيل له : أتخرج ـ أي لصلاة الفجر ـ ويقول : وقد بنيت بأهلك ( البارحة ) في هذه الليلة . قال : والله إن امرأة تمنعني من صلاة الغداة لامرأة سوء .
وذكر الذهبي : أن عبد العزيز بن مروان ، بعث ابنه عمر إلى المدينة يتأدب بها وكتب إلى صالح بن كيسان ليتعهده ، وكان يلزمه الصلوات فأبطأ يوماً عن الصلاة ، فقال : ما حبسك ؟ قال : كانت مرجلتي تسكن شعري . فقال له : بلغ من تسكين شعرك أن تؤثره على صلاة الجماعة . فكتب صالح بن كيسان إلى والد الغلام يخبره عن خبره . فبعث رسولاً إليه فما كلمه حتى حلق شعره . الله أكبر بمثل هؤلاء تعمر الديار . ويفعل البر والإحسان ويدحض الشيطان . وبمثل هؤلاء يعم الخير وتكثر البركات وتعظم الخيرات .

فالله ... الله يا أهل التوحيد أقيموا العماد في نفوسكم وبيوتكم ومساجدكم وكل مكان فالإمام لابد أن يقوم بدوره وأهل الحي كذلك والجار مع جاره ولا أنسى الأب مع أبنائه قال الله تعالى : ( وأمر أهلك بالصلاة أصطبر عليها ) 

إبراهيم بن مبارك بوبشيت 
إمام وخطيب جامع علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه

----------

